# Mathews TRX 7/8 Setup with Jesse Broadwater



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Nice guy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

We've dealt with a handful of pro archers for this target bow project we're working on and everybody has been ridiculously helpful. Jesse is certainly no exception. He helps us out with another video as well. Stay tuned.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Are they any outher vides tell you about how to change the top hat in Mathews bow


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

I've seen a few, I think. Jesse posted one to his FB page last year.


----------

